# Ошибка окрытия параметров почты OWA



## Anonser (02.04.2020)

При открытии параметров почты OWA в результате перехода по ссылке с портала возникает ошибка. Только через Chrome и если стоит параметр - открывать в новой вкладке.  Выдаёт ошибку примерно следующего содержания 





> Error at Function.ErrorHandling.$EM Uncaught// SecurityError: Blocked a frame with origin from accessing a cross-origin frame.


 В чём может быть проблема? Проблемы интеграции OWA с сайтом или всё же какая-то проблема с Chrome?


----------



## Surf_rider (02.04.2020)

браузеры блокируют скрипты, которые пытаются получить доступ к iframe с другим источником. 








						SecurityError: Blocked a frame with origin from accessing a cross-origin frame
					

I am loading an <iframe> in my HTML page and trying to access the elements within it using Javascript, but when I try to execute my code, I get the following error:  SecurityError: Blocked a ...




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## awocose (02.04.2020)

Вот здесь обсуждали, вообще говорят нельзя так


> Так как страница, которая загружается во фрейме, находится на другом домене, то у вас нет прав для доступа и редактирования этой страницы.
> Что бы была возможность редактировать страница, которая загружает фрейм, и которая загружается во фрейме, должны быть на одном домене. Иначе нужно проксировать через свой сервер и домен, вот одна из статей как такое делать











						Как получить доступ к iframe, который на другом домене?
					

Ответили на вопрос 6 человек. Оцените лучшие ответы! И подпишитесь на вопрос, чтобы узнавать о появлении новых ответов.




					qna.habr.com


----------



## SvetlanaD (02.04.2020)

Кстати вопрос - ошибка возникает во всех браузерах или только в хроме ? Что будет если через internet explorer


----------



## Anonser (02.04.2020)

SvetlanaD сказал(а):


> Кстати вопрос - ошибка возникает во всех браузерах или только в хроме ? Что будет если через internet explorer


Через IE и EDGE прекрасно работает


----------



## NanoSuit (02.04.2020)

В хроме нет ли никаких дополнений и адд онов ?
Похоже что дело в настройках хрома


----------



## Anonser (02.04.2020)

NanoSuit сказал(а):


> В хроме нет ли никаких дополнений и адд онов ?
> Похоже что дело в настройках хрома


Стоит защита от фишинга и прочего... да и собственно всё. Сильно в настройках браузера ничего не менялось, кроме панели уведомлений.


----------



## deadushka (02.04.2020)

Ну а если открывать owa в этом же окне ?


----------



## Anonser (02.04.2020)

deadushka сказал(а):


> Ну а если открывать owa в этом же окне ?


Никаких проблем нет.

Вроде бы вот и решение Но пользователям удобней открыть в новой вкладке почту и продолжать работать с порталом дальше


----------



## deadushka (02.04.2020)

А как они авторизуются когда переходят в owa ? Я имею в виду что https:\\mailserver\owa и при переходе по ссылке из портала они пароль вводят ? Юзер в портале - уже авторизован так ?


----------



## deadushka (02.04.2020)

Возможно хром не проглатывает NTLM аутентификацию, подозреваю что именно она используется


----------



## Anonser (02.04.2020)

deadushka сказал(а):


> А как они авторизуются когда переходят в owa ? Я имею в виду что https:\\mailserver\owa и при переходе по ссылке из портала они пароль вводят ? Юзер в портале - уже авторизован так ?


Да. Каждый раз авторизуются


----------

